# My Stance and Feet Going Numb



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

I have two questions, both involving my bindings. 

First, is that after riding for a while my feet go kinda numb and hurt to the point where I have to unstrap for a few minutes. This happens in my toes and arch of my foot. Im pretty sure this isn't cause of my boots because i can tighten them super tight and walk around in them for hours with no pain. I loosened my bindings straps a little but then I felt like I was loosing control. I dont know how to fix this.

Second, I cant get my stance dialed in...in terms of the angle of my bindings. My feet naturally point outwards no matter what im doing. I tried forward stance for a few minutes and i was already in pain. Duck seems right for me but last time I was on the mountain it irritated me to where my back foot went beyond -30 and my front was about 21-30 (i cant remember exactly) in order to be comfortable. This made it very hard for me to carve except on the bunny slopes. And after a while the sides of my feet were in pain...so im kinda lost on what i should do. 

When i got home i adjusted my stance closer together...to 19" since im around 5'6", and i also tried a mirror duck stance of 18/-18. Hopefully this will help. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction on what I should be doing to help fix this? Thanks.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you need to alter the position of your straps


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

sounds like you need new boots also, and insoles


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I actually have superfeet in my boots and they are brand new (used 2 days so far). I will try moving the straps around and see if that helps. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah i will definitely need to keep messing around with one thing at a time till i get it all dialed in...mostly its the outside arch pain which makes me believe that my feet want to be pointed out more so they push on the outer side of my bindings.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

In addition to the correct suggestions above, also check your ramps. Their position can have a big impact on arch pain. Another likely culprit is Superfeet. In many cases the extra forward lean caused by the extra heel height on these inserts CAUSES foot pain. Try the boots with the stock inserts. Post up some pictures of your setup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

*Boots maybe too small*

Last year I was riding in my local venue, VA obviously, and had no issues with set up (same board, boots, and bindings for 3-4 years) and everything seemed great! That was until I ventured up to Alaska to visit some friends that live there. I quickly found out that my boots were TOO small.
While in VA, shorter icy runs, I had no foot fatigue. While in AK, Loooong steep runs in pow, I could barely get half way down the mountain with out cramping my feet and calves. 
Try getting fit for new boots to see if your foot size has increased. I did this and found I grew a half a size. New boots have helped my foot from cramping up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

As far as the feet going numb..I had the same problems. I guess your like me and you like your bindings super tight. For me it seemed to be happening because i was pulling my foot down on the board too much. I have high arches, so pulling my foot down was putting alot of stress on my foot. I ended up buying a pair of cartels. The top strap on the binding has three holes that it can be moved to for where it actually connects to the binding. I moved it to the highest one near my ankle, so that it is pulling the top part of my foot back, instead of pulling it down onto the board. The cartels also have toe caps, so there is less pressure on my toes and they are also being pulled back and pressing my heel into the binding, rather than pulling my toes down onto the base. Idk..thats what worked for me..can't say for sure if you have the same problem though.


----------

